# UVI Synth Anthology II -> Moog Sub 37 or Korg Minilogue



## AllanH (Oct 28, 2016)

After playing with the new UVI Synth Anthology II, I'm really impressed with the recorded sounds of both the Korg Minilogue and the Moog Sub 37.

I've previously dismissed the Minilogue as a "toy" and haven't had a chance to ever play a Moog Sub37. Both sound incredible and they are relatively affordable for a modern Analog.

Somehow the Sub37 sounds rich and aggressive compared to the Minilogues' more metallic sound. Could just be the samples.

I would appreciate any thoughts on either synth.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 28, 2016)

Minilogue has 4 voice polyphony but can be on the thinner sounding side. There is allot of bang for the buck.

The Moog 37 is fatter sounding and the better instrument IMHO but also near twice the cost.

Have you considered Diva ?

If we see the Behringer Deepmind 12 anytime in the next few months that is going to be a very good synth IMO for $999 usd.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 29, 2016)

@synthpunk - thank you for your thoughts. I've not spent any time with Diva, so I'll give that a look. That's certainly a lot more flexible and much less money. I just think there is something special about the Moogs that to my ear is difficult to emulate.


----------



## Vin (Oct 29, 2016)

If you're after the Moog sound specifically, I'd look into *Synapse Audio The Legend*.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 29, 2016)

Nothing beats all those knobs, though! Lots of wiggling to be had on the Sub, that's for sure.


----------



## dgburns (Oct 29, 2016)

The Sub37 is the first hardware synth I got in a few years that's surprised me in ways I couldn't predict before getting to work with it.

I've got nothing but great experiences with the Sub37 so far. It's not that you couldn't get "that sound" from a software synth, it's got to do with something deeper.

For me, the most unanticipated feature was the ability to go from raw tone to what exactly I needed for the specific part I was looking to get, and getting there very fast. I keep finding myself surprised by just how malleable the synth engine is, depsite it's simple architecture. More then once, I would imagine a sound in my head, a certain "movement" in that sound, and found myself honing in on that specific texture or movement really fast. It could be a bass sound, with a bit of movement in the sound, but with the right attack and release, or something that would evolve in just the right way and in just the right number of bars. Simply inspiring, and maybe more importantly, getting excited about other possibilities that might be lurking just around the corner from where I was sonically with the patch at that moment.
The other thing that impressed me is the Sub37, and I think this is a moog thing in general, is the ability to be used to reinforce other sounds by doubling the parts with a synth line. I got the idea to double a clarinet line with the synth, and for some reason, could swear the music took on a more "cool" tone then just the WW alone. It mimics and compliments accoustic sounds in an uncanny way. Take out the synth line, and you def feel something is missing, but it won't jump out like a red flag when mixed in with everything else.
While it's not to say that this can't be done with software, it's just I seem to get more creative with my patches with the Sub37. Maybe it's a combination of the specific layout and "hands on knobs". I also think there's a bit of something special that it brings to the table sonically. 

My first reaction when trying out patches was a bit underwhelming, actually I thought it sounded dated. I guess what I've learned in the course of using it these past months is it's got this incredible ability to be expressive, and when I look at it from that viewpoint, it's nearly unlimited in what it can do. There are some sounds I've pulled off with the thing that would've been difficult if not nearly impossible as I see it now.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 29, 2016)

thank you @dgburns. I truly appreciated you taking the time write out your experience. Something in the sound of the Moogs "speaks to me", but I also recognize that it'll take effort to figure it out.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 29, 2016)

The Diva Mini model is modeled on HZ's Model-D btw.

If your a Reaktor 5/6 owner, The Juice3 user ensemble does a great Mini impression, better than NI's own Monark IMO.
https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/7777/

But knobs are nice and why I have a Minotaur, Mother-32, and Sub 37.



Vin said:


> If you're after the Moog sound specifically, I'd look into *Synapse Audio The Legend*.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> The Juice3 user ensemble does a great Mini impression, better than NI's own Monark IMO.



Hmm, it's ok, but IMHO Monark is totally better in just about every aspect (including lower CPU usage)... It's almost like I can feel the electricity emanating from the sound it generates... (might be subconscious suggestion because before NI named it Monark, its working title was VOLT ).


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 29, 2016)

To each his own, but for me Monark is more sterile, analytical, and dry, more like a Voyager than a Model D. Juice is rounder and well is Juicier!  The CPU is higher because there is a Tape Echo, Overdrive, and Flanger included in the Ensemble. If you remove those you can bring the cpu down but I think it adds to the personality and vibe and to me that is what the magic is all about. 



EvilDragon said:


> Hmm, it's ok, but IMHO Monark is totally better in just about every aspect (including lower CPU usage)... It's almost like I can feel the electricity emanating from the sound it generates... (might be subconscious suggestion because before NI named it Monark, its working title was VOLT ).


----------



## Greg (Oct 29, 2016)

Buy a Moog.. they speak to everyone for a reason.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 29, 2016)

I want that on a bumper sticker Greg!



Greg said:


> Buy a Moog.. they speak to everyone for a reason.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 29, 2016)

One thing about your thread title, the Minilogue is a poly, while the Sub is a duo-paraphonic (meaning both notes share the same filter, VCA, etc - not true polyphony). What kind of music are you looking to make with your new synth?


----------



## Prockamanisc (Oct 30, 2016)

I come at it from a different angle- I was using the Arturia Moogs a lot and I decided to buy a Sub37. I admit that it's lazy on my part, but programming the Sub37 just takes time, and to this day I still haven't used it on a track. It's really fun to play with, and the tactile response is really fun, but in terms of workflow it just hasn't been worth the cost for me yet. It's so much easier to pull up an Arturia patch and tweak it, whereas the patches in the Sub37 are more like novelty patches, with only around 5 so far that I've found that I would actually use. The rest are too sci-fi or effect-like.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 30, 2016)

I actually want what does not exist in my price range: a 6+ polyphonic Moog. Bottom line, however, is that I really like the organic and visceral sound that e.g. the Sub37 can create and would primarily use it for bass and leads, and for backing other instruments.

I would like poly primarily to create ambient sounds, soundscapes, pads, etc. 

Interestingly, and slightly off topic, Moog publishes the architecture in the Sub37 manual. That allows me to think through this is more detail.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2016)

We may see a new hardware polyphonic Moog one day Alan, but I expect it will be pretty expensive. Beyond that it's Virus Ti, Blofeld, Dave Smith, Solaris, Modal, or waiting on the Deepmind12.

I'm not huge fan of using Kontakt for synth sounds, but give MM+ a listen. It's based on a Memorymoog Plus.
http://soundsdivine.com/product/mm/



AllanH said:


> I actually want what does not exist in my price range: a 6+ polyphonic Moog. Bottom line, however, is that I really like the organic and visceral sound that e.g. the Sub37 can create and would primarily use it for bass and leads, and for backing other instruments.
> 
> I would like poly primarily to create ambient sounds, soundscapes, pads, etc.
> 
> Interestingly, and slightly off topic, Moog publishes the architecture in the Sub37 manual. That allows me to think through this is more detail.


----------



## Greg (Oct 30, 2016)

You can get a Prophet 6 desktop for like $1500. I'd strongly consider that, it is one of the most organic, vivid, and playable instruments I've ever used.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 30, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> To each his own, but for me Monark is more sterile, analytical, and dry, more like a Voyager than a Model D.



Hrm, I'm not hearing it, at all. Monark is a true replica of an early Mini, I wouldn't call it sterile even if I were madly drunk


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2016)

I have access to a Model D at work and will make some audio comparisons over the holidays for you Mario.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for all the fantastic feedback. I'll wait until the Deepmind12 is out and then take a trip to Los Angeles to play and hear the instruments. That's probably the only realistic next step.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 31, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> I have access to a Model D at work and will make some audio comparisons over the holidays for you Mario.



If it's not an early serial number (<2500), you don't have to bother


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 31, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Minilogue has 4 voice polyphony but can be on the thinner sounding side. There is allot of bang for the buck.
> 
> The Moog 37 is fatter sounding and the better instrument IMHO but also near twice the cost.
> 
> ...



I am thinking on the deepmind but listening to the demos, its sounds more "synthy" or "nice" along the lines of juno (which is what they are going for) and the sub37 sound more "raw-ish" and aggressive.
both of course are very useful, but im on the fence on these. my wife is from Asheville so that miiight sway to the sub37


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 31, 2016)

Trumansburg all the way Mario, but it takes a hour to warm up 

Gsilbers, excellent points! And the sequencer alone makes the Sub37 fun to play.

Allan, If I wanted a cheap 6 voice poly now I would grab a used Matrix 1000/6/6R. DCO's and you need a good editor but lots of potential. Keep a eye out on Craigslist and Reverb. There is also new 3rd party os available that Matt turned me onto that makes it a very cool, controllable machine.

You can get a good idea of the DM-12 from this new video that Ben Crossland did. *http://tinyurl.com/jo8akmk*



EvilDragon said:


> If it's not an early serial number (<2500), you don't have to bother


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 31, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Trumansburg all the way Mario, but it takes a hour to warm up



Indeed, as is the case with most vintage VCO analogs


----------

